

SugarCRM's to iPhone/iPad app may be doomed due to license change. - AndrewDucker
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/04/13/sugarcrm_ipad_html5/

======
hga
" _Sugar moved its mobile application to Appcelerator so it could have one
version of its application run on Apple, Google's Android, BlackBerry, Palm,
and other devices without the need for its engineers to build completely
different versions._ "

This is a class of serious smart phone users that I don't think Jobs is
thinking too much about. In fact, to the extent SugarCRM customers find
themselves switching between types of smartphones I'm sure many would prefer
the UI stays the same. And I seriously doubt any Sugar customer cares that the
iPhone version of this isn't as spiffy and i<whatever> style as it should be.

In fact, I could see companies like Sugar slighting i<whatever> development,
just getting something minimal out while they hope Apple comes to its senses
or loses enough market share (perhaps only by others getting bigger) that it
drops this because it's no longer giving them an advantage.

